# Gsk



## GSK (May 14, 2008)

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai for $75000p.a. I am nervous about the move as my research shows that with our family off 2 adults and 2 kids we will not even be breaking even at the end of the month. The package does not include accommodation. Can someone give me an idea of the cost of living. We have very simple needs, but ofcourse the basic essentails of house, car, eduiaction, medical etc. will have to be covered. He is excited as it is just the kind of career change he was looking for (we are based in U.K), but I seem to be worried as I don't want tobe struggling just to make ends meet.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess you mean 75,000 American dollars per year?
If thats the case, that equates to approx 270,000 dhs per year.

In my opinion, not enough.
A 3 bed villa is approx 200,000 per year (paid up front)
You may find some less expensive, but usually means they are further out of city, under flight path etc
An apartment may be cheaper
Depending on ages of kids, you would need to allow at least 40,000 dhs each per year
A car you would easily get for under 2,500 dhs per month
cant help with insurance
Utilites in a villa would range from approx 500 dhs per month-anywhere up to 3,000 dhs (costs are higher over summer with air cons on all day/night)
Food..depending on how much you eat out, but I would say min 2,000 dhs per month.

If its in pounds, you will get a little more for your money.


----------



## GSK (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
Yes it is 75000 American dollars.
How much will an apartment be, say 2 bedroom?
My kids are 4years and 1year, so i guess I would be paying just for 1 kid?
What about domestic help? How much is that?
Are you saying that with 75000 means we will not be able to make ends meet?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think about 130,000 dhs for a 2 bed apartment
I would still allow 40,000 for school age child 
1 yr old will be fine, unless going to nursey (not cheap)

Not everyone here has home help.
You either have to sponsor someone (I believe its about 5,000 dhs-refundable at end of contract), then pay their wages per month (at least 1500 dhs), plus a ticket to their home country each yr (or 2 , depends on contract)
They usually live in with you, unless you pay for their acc. too.

You can have help by the hr through maid agencies..approx 30 dhs per hour.

I dont believe in a villa, you will make ends meet as it will cost you the bulk of you money.
In an apartment, it may be doable...just
Remember you will have things such as fuel, insurance, health insurance, furniture..if not having it bought over)..

I personally would look into it more...its not a cheap place to live, and rents + schooling goes up all the time.

have a look at Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Property in Dubai, Apartment and Villa with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. for an idea of rental prices here - RIDICULOUS !!!


----------



## GSK (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help.
It seems a bit out of reach. My husband is keen though, for his future prospects.
I may trouble you again!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

not a problem...thats what we are here for.
I would rather you ask now, than make a rash decision and have to head back after only a few months


----------



## GSK (May 14, 2008)

*Package for family or 1 person and visa question*

Hi. My hubby has been offered US$75000p.a as salary in Dubai. The package is total gross and accommodation, schooling etc. is not covered. From my earlier research it showed that this salary (approx. 270000AED pa.)is almost impossible to survive on for a family of 2 adults, 1child (primary school) and 1baby. We plan to stay in a 2bedroom apt as I am advised from the forum that a villa is definately out of our reach.
1)Today I read a thread in the forum saying one needs minimun 260000AED to survive? I want to know is this 260000 for a family's needs? And what does survive mean? Does it mean I will have no savings or that I will not be able to make ends meet?
2)My husband has a job. What are the visa and work procedures if I choose (or have to, considering expenses) to work as well?


----------

